# The Rules



## Hick (Jun 11, 2009)

They will remain as they have been. All the bitching and whining you like is not going to change them.
 If you don't like 'em...if they are to stifling, we can arrange to have you shown the door.
Feel free to start up your own site with your own moneys. THEN you can make the rules. 
MP is not a democracy, it is a privately owned, privately paid for site. Top which you will adhere to the rules or you won't be allowed to participate. It truely is as  "SIMPLE AS THAT".. 
 I've already banned 3 of the most livid participants, more to come I promise.
  We WILL keep this forum under control, and within the set rules. I will not allow member to belittle others, OR the bash the site with childish antics.


> *2.* Flaming, or *open argument including, but not limited to*.......
> *5.* Bashing of anyone or any group is not considered polite. Please don't do that here. We're here to get away                 from that type of thing, not to participate in it.
> *15*. The Marijuana Passion Forums are *not public domain and membership can be withdrawn by the board owner at                 any time for any reason.* The moderators reserve the right to refuse or delete any message for any reason.
> *if you do not agree with any of our policies                 please do not join our community*



We can see it ALL.. nothing is removed or deleted from the staff..

..Any questions?... errr anyone care to join nycd, stoney, and purple haze? ..volunteers?
speak up.. I'm on a ROLL!!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 11, 2009)

It seems the mind control satellite has been very busy lately...


----------



## Mutt (Jun 11, 2009)

Good post Hick.
Think people forget one simple thing......
The mods are here to deal with bad posts. instead of responding and fueling a fire and getting your own butt burnt...contact mods and admin. Let the thread go. turn off the forum and smoke a joint and wait. We will handle it. Its our job to deal with it and responding only makes our job harder.
plus the ignore button is cool


----------



## Hick (Jun 11, 2009)

thank you mutt.. those engaged in the forum/member bashing have been temporarily restricted from posting.  Any further engagement will result in it being made permanent. 
It is not "your" job or place as a _member_ to retaliate to post that you feel are an attack. All you need do is "report" it, and allow the staff to do their duty. 
We are equipped to deal with it, without it turning ugly on the public board.

For what it's worth, I nearlly stopped that thread yesterday, as I had a "hunch" where it would lead. But rather decided to toss out a cpl more coils of rope and let the fools run with it... they DID    

 the fact is, the staff sometimes has to do things that are not popular, or with the approval of the majority. If we didn't, we would be no different than all the other sites out there.
We "like" the idea of being a bit unique, in the respect of the rules we enforce. 
If you aren't one of the 'willing' to comply, or find it unacceptable to have immature rants and foul language _"censored"_, you likely aren't going to 'fit in' here. 
there are thousands of mj sites to choose from, if you "choose" ours, you will be required to abide by the policies.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 11, 2009)

My 2 cents....I know, I have alot of cents.... Personally, I could care less about cussing. Sometimes a good cuss word is a great "descriptive" response to an issue, that lets the poster "vent" a bit.

But this is not my house. It is MP's house, and, just like I do when I am away, I have a few individuals I leave in charge. I tell them the "rules" of the house, and I expect them to follow them. Plain and Simple.
Thats ALL the MODS are doing. Following and enforcing the ruleset layed out by the Founder, MarP.
'I give full props to all the Mods here. I have had issues myself here and was "disciplined". After some good discussions THRU PM'S, it was worked out and all is well. I found that the Mods were VERY fair and take into account all the factors, not just "hit the ban" button if any little issue comes up.
I missed the thread that caused all the riff raff, but I am sure the Mods handled it fairly, that I have no doubt.
Posting in Forums is defenatly a learned skill, imo.
 I am very confrontational and can fly off the handle rather quickly. I have been banned from my share of forums, let me tell u. What that taught me was to use commen sense and PROPER English language to make your point and "outsmart" issues rather then just flip out. You can still be a "samrt-butt" without being mean, just be intelligent about it and BACK up your point.
I see quite a few posts all the time that are "borderline" and the Mods let it go. I don't feel they are being the censor police at all. It must really get out of hand before they step in, so if it happens, there was good cause.
It is easy to get comfortable here and "let yourself go", but just remember, this is MP's house and his rules.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 11, 2009)

Hick;
I hope you did'nt take this poll to go against you or the rules or any MODS.
I think i made myself VERY clear, i like it here and the poll was only out of curiousity, NOT trying to change or challenge anyone or any rules.
We cool........?................................................


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2009)

Dangit,,what did I miss?


----------



## Hick (Jun 11, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> Hick;
> I hope you did'nt take this poll to go against you or the rules or any MODS.
> I think i made myself VERY clear, i like it here and the poll was only out of curiousity, NOT trying to change or challenge anyone or any rules.
> We cool........?................................................


that'd be "kooool"...
and I didn't take it as a challenge mrk'...
but it just doesn't matter what the opinions are. a discussion is definately going to lead to disruption and disagreement. Of which there is NO benefit to it being discussed, other than promote another thread like the one that got some folks banned. 
there was another poll recently. It went down the same road, but was deletd by the OP before the staff could get their hands on it..but we saw it, AND took notice..
  There are those that just don't play nice with others. Thus we are required to be the facist pigs that we are... :rofl:..


----------



## Hick (Jun 11, 2009)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Dangit,,what did I miss?



I used to hate that... wake up in the morning and have a buddy call me..."You shoulda' been there....."...


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 11, 2009)

I did'nt even know anyone got banned til hick sent me the link to "the rules" and i read it, this was after i started the poll.
I agree with whatever keeps this forum running the way it does.
I feel bad for those banned and hope they come back. Everyone makes mistakes, it's wheather you learn from them is what counts.

All this over a thread about the server, haha, strange.
Peace to all.............................................


----------



## Hick (Jun 11, 2009)

yea.. another server thread that went amuck..  T'is sad. I'm no 'techy', but can't imagine the server issue being _impossible_ to rectify. And it is one issue that has plagued MP for sometime. Not only prompting good members to move elsewhere, but resulting in arguements that resulted in good members banned.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 11, 2009)

> 5. Bashing of anyone or any group is not considered polite. Please don't do that here. We're here to get away from that type of thing, not to participate in it.



So... Us Southerners cant make fun of them Yanks?
I am screeeewed. 

I love the no cuss rule though. Cause us true Southern Gentlemen  are above swearing in front of such fine ladies like SM, THG, UKgirl, Yoga, MojaveMama, and all.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 11, 2009)

Great point Hick. Folks have to realize that you and the other Mods are also frustrated with the "server" situation. Threads about it cause no good. If folks have issues, then send MarP a pm and let him know how u all feel!


----------



## Hick (Jun 11, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> So... Us Southerners cant make fun of them Yanks?
> I am screeeewed.
> 
> I love the no cuss rule though. Cause us true Southern Gentlemen  are above swearing in front of such fine ladies like SM, THG, UKgirl, Yoga, MojaveMama, and all.



I'm north of the mason dickson 'chucker.. tread lightly.. :rofl:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 11, 2009)

just like Norcalhal said, he doesnt feel the
need to hold back a swear when its needed
(away from the computer) and neither am I.
ive been a person to run my mouth since i was young.
BUT. i came to this site, didnt know the rules. was PMd
not to swear, and havnt said a single swear word since.
if you respect the forum youll respect the rules
if not
bug off


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 11, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> So...  Cause us true Southern Gentlemen are above swearing in front of such fine ladies like SM, THG, UKgirl, Yoga, MojaveMama, and all.


 
Someone has a brown nose........................:holysheep:


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 11, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> Someone has a brown nose........................:holysheep:


 
Hey, Chucker, I think that's a rascist remark aimed at you--personally --because of your username.

You gonna let him get a way with that?

How about we go school yard and I get down behind him and you push him over me?  

JK, mrkingford, only trying to get a rant going, but Spearchucker is so laid back he won't rise to the bait.


----------



## Hick (Jun 11, 2009)

> Spearchucker is so laid back he won't rise to the bait.


add two or three splitshots....


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 11, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> Someone has a brown nose........................:holysheep:





> *5.* Bashing of anyone or any group is not considered polite. Please don't do that here.



Hes just upset that he didnt think of it first PencilHead. 

And Hick. We all cant be born perfect.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 11, 2009)

haha, he's from down south, he's a good ol' boy.

Or is he from Korea? himmmm.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 11, 2009)

:giggle: 

Rules are meant to keep order, and for the most part they do.  The mods work hard here enforcing them.

I find the rule hardest for me to abide by is the sports discussion one, particularly during football season.    Every now and again I may sneak in a little Go Colts or something like that.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 11, 2009)

Bashing of anyone or any group is not considered polite;


since when were brown nosers a "group" ?
Do you have weekly meetings Spearchucker ? or a website we can visit ?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 11, 2009)

> I may sneak in a little Go Colts



I figured it would be more like "Hook'um"


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't even know what happened? Are the people mentioned in the first post banned?

Waaaaaa- I wanna knowwwwww


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 11, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> haha, he's from down south, he's a good ol' boy.
> 
> Or is he from Korea? himmmm.....


 
He's both--South Korea.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 11, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> So... Us Southerners cant make fun of them Yanks?
> I am screeeewed.
> 
> I love the no cuss rule though. Cause us true Southern Gentlemen  are above swearing in front of such fine ladies like SM, THG, UKgirl, Yoga, MojaveMama, and all.



:aok:
Gotta love the south. 



> Bashing of anyone or any group is not considered polite;
> 
> 
> since when were brown nosers a "group" ?
> Do you have weekly meetings Spearchucker ? or a website we can visit ?



WTH? erm....not a good thread to start stuff in. :ignore:


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 11, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> I don't even know what happened? Are the people mentioned in the first post banned?
> 
> Waaaaaa- I wanna knowwwwww


 
Dude, it was ugly in a nice sorta way. 

I thought I had it under control--told the story about my first ex-wife waking up one morning and reaching over and slapping the poo from me for something I'd done in a dream of HERs, then I related that story to how real this world in here is.  In essence, as far as the world can detect, you're sitting there, alone, getting mad as hell at a bunch of silicon chips and a PC fan.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 11, 2009)

Ahhh the old Gamecocks just up the road from me a few miles, and Clemson is a bad word in our house..lol...take care..


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 11, 2009)

Sir_Tokie said:
			
		

> Ahhh the old Gamecocks just up the road from me a few miles, and Clemson is a bad word in our house..lol...take care..



Dear Sir Tokie,

I dont blame you. If something kept beating me up all the time. I wouldnt want to talk about it either. 

Sincerely,
A Clemson Alum.


----------



## BBFan (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey, is this where everybody went?
Who we bashing now?


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 11, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> :aok:
> 
> WTH? erm....not a good thread to start stuff in. :ignore:


 
Relax, was just poking at his attempt to kiss up to the ladies, all in good fun.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 11, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey, is this where everybody went?
> Who we bashing now?


 
NO ONE, unless you want to join the select few not with us today.


----------



## umbra (Jun 11, 2009)

I may sneak in a little Go Colts.

Next time I go over the Flacco's, I'll tell 'em.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jun 11, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Dear Sir Tokie,
> 
> I dont blame you. If something kept beating me up all the time. I wouldnt want to talk about it either.
> 
> ...


LoL.. those are not my rules, but the rules of the little womans. I root for oHIo where I was born and raised but enough said about that. I give her grief every time their on the field..lol...take care..


----------



## Yoga (Jun 11, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I love the no cuss rule though. Cause us true Southern Gentlemen are above swearing in front of such fine ladies like SM, THG, UKgirl, Yoga, MojaveMama, and all.


 


			
				mrkingford said:
			
		

> Someone has a brown nose........................:holysheep:


 
Hmmmm....I'm confused.  Are you attempting to imply that I am not a fine lady?  Or possibly that it is acceptable to use inappropriate language in my company?  

The suggestion being that it is such an outrageous statement by Chucker it must have been issued solely to garner favor and not because it is true.

:confused2: 

Just kidding MKF...although I would love to see an attempt to talk your way out of that one.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 11, 2009)

haha :rofl: i JUST realized your name is
yoga rather than yoda. god am i slow..


----------



## Yoga (Jun 11, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> haha :rofl: i JUST realized your name is
> yoga rather than yoda. god am i slow..


 
I am the Yoga Yoda actually.  So you were close.  Yoga is my name for getting high.  I spend a lot of time in situations were I can't just say this sucks I'm going to smoke a bowl.  So to the people who know when I say that I need to do some Yoga and relax, they know what I am talking about.

Smoke outs with the girls are called Yoga sessions.  Or the Book Club Meeting.

My mother-in-law thinks that I stretch a lot and am very well read.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 11, 2009)

that's pretty smooth Yoga, your just a very flexible woman!  
mmmmm...  don't we all love are women flexible.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 11, 2009)

haha lamas in love  :heart::heart::lama::heart::heart:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2009)

Women do that alot. Cant count the times my Wife woke up,, upset cause of some purtty girl I had never seen before,,, was "taking advantage of me":hubba: ,,,,, in her dream. That sucks when ya dont even get to be there for the fun yur in trouble for.


----------



## Yoga (Jun 11, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> that's pretty smooth Yoga, your just a very flexible woman!
> mmmmm... don't we all love are women flexible.


 
Men...

It's never the well read part that gets them going.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm not a fan of ruuuuuules.

Rulesss .......smuuules


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 11, 2009)

If we were not rule breakers,,we would not be smoking weed.


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sir_Tokie said:
			
		

> LoL.. those are not my rules, but the rules of the little womans. I root for oHIo where I was born and raised but enough said about that. I give her grief every time their on the field..lol...take care..


"The Little Woman" gets very miffed about the ummm orange paws    
Hey though at least I am true to my peeps in good times and bad   
BTW Baby I love you too hehe
ALL IN GOOD FUN PROMISE!!!


----------



## Bella420 (Jun 11, 2009)

Yoga said:
			
		

> I am the Yoga Yoda actually.  So you were close.  Yoga is my name for getting high.  I spend a lot of time in situations were I can't just say this sucks I'm going to smoke a bowl.  So to the people who know when I say that I need to do some Yoga and relax, they know what I am talking about.
> 
> Smoke outs with the girls are called Yoga sessions.  Or the Book Club Meeting.
> 
> My mother-in-law thinks that I stretch a lot and am very well read.


Funny Funny!!! Same as me lol when I am in a situation where I cannot say I need a joint soooo bad... I tell the "ones who know" that its time I called up my Uncle Bob for a chat  and if they want to talk to my Uncle too then they best follow!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 11, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> They will remain as they have been. All the bitching and whining you like is not going to change them.
> If you don't like 'em...if they are to stifling, we can arrange to have you shown the door.
> Feel free to start up your own site with your own moneys. THEN you can make the rules.
> MP is not a democracy, it is a privately owned, privately paid for site. Top which you will adhere to the rules or you won't be allowed to participate. It truely is as "SIMPLE AS THAT"..
> ...


 


*4u2sm0ke* is here :ciao:  :bong:  and im on a *ROLL* a joint


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 11, 2009)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> If we were not rule breakers,,we would not be smoking weed.


 
smokeing weed is against the rules?  :rofl::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 11, 2009)

Yoga said:
			
		

> Men...
> 
> It's never the well read part that gets them going.


 


I like *Yoga *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 11, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :giggle:
> 
> Rules are meant to keep order, and for the most part they do. The mods work hard here enforcing them.
> 
> I find the rule hardest for me to abide by is the sports discussion one, particularly during football season.  Every now and again I may sneak in a little Go Colts or something like that.


 


Go  *Broncos*!!!!!   okay  i know   banned for  the season:rofl:  they wasnt doing well anyway


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 11, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey, is this where everybody went?
> Who we bashing now?


 


I am feeling a bit left out here...I want some bashing...helps me self esteam


----------



## tcbud (Jun 11, 2009)

is it football season already....???
You confuse me 4u, stop talking horses......and quit having a selfish team.  Share that bong!


----------



## nvthis (Jun 11, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I missed the thread that caused all the riff raff, but I am sure the Mods handled it fairly, that I have no doubt.


 
Ya didn't miss much. A whole lot of shamless pride and ego turning into a bunch of 'Mine's bigger than yours' nonsense. A meaningless spectacle, but a spectacle none the less. I refuse to imply endorsement of any kind, but it was quite comical. A real head shaker. It's mj related value was somewhere near -341. Certainly not worth being banned for by any stretch of the imagination. I hope it indeed got deleted. JBonez, my respect man. You were the only one to stick your neck out and try to bring peace to the whole ... Whatever it was 

Hal, the King freaks me out normally. But, after your last avatar? Pretty cool... :rofl:


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Jun 11, 2009)

where the heck  is my perpetual calendar when I need it 

whens this thread going to end?

ok heres question for ya "How do you count with no beans and I can't even find my abacus?"

when is the next summer soltice on june 22

maybe im doing it the hard way way i'm sure its available by formula

wolfram Beta shure is dum. Guess thats what you get from all the hype.

I wrote a perpetual calendar from 1865 through 2050

amazing .. did it on excel so many events to account for

you would be surprised how often the calender has had to be changed

leap years are just one in many instances

theres more rules involved than you can imagine.

I wouldn't want to bore you with . oh.. every 20 years. .. ... nah

history sucks
we don't need no stenkin history


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 11, 2009)

"The June solstice is known as the summer solstice in the northern hemisphere contrary to the southern hemisphere, where it is known as the winter solstice. Its date varies from June 20 to June 22, depending on the year, in the Gregorian calendar. The June solstice occurs at 5.46am Coordinated Universal Time (UTC) on June 21 in 2009.

In the Gregorian calendar the June solstice dates vary. For example, it occurred on June 20 in 2008 and falls on June 21 in 2009. *A June 22 solstice will not occur until June 22, 2203*, which is 194 years away from 2009. A June 22 solstice previously occurred on June 22, 1971."

Pretty cool-
hXXp://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/june-solstice.html


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 11, 2009)

dang, i can't leave you folks alone for any amount of time without all hell breakin loss! i've been missing all the fun sounds like.


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 12, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> dang, i can't leave you folks alone for any amount of time without all hell breakin loss! i've been missing all the fun sounds like.


 You n' me both brother:holysheep:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> is it football season already....???
> You confuse me 4u, stop talking horses......and quit having a selfish team. Share that bong!


 


:giggle:   Here ya go Girl  :bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> dang, i can't leave you folks alone for any amount of time without all hell breakin loss! i've been missing all the fun sounds like.


 


Wanna start it up again  Mr  *Slowmo*?   you are so  slow..i  bet  your 8 week strains  take like 14 weeks:rofl:  what ya gotta say about  that


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2009)

Smoke freely  everyone  :ciao:  :bong:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 12, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Wanna start it up again Mr *Slowmo*? you are so slow..i bet your 8 week strains take like 14 weeks:rofl: what ya gotta say about that


 
  hey man i told you that in confidence. i didn't think you'd tell everyone man!  but for real i am slow as crap, my name wasn't just pulled from thin air i promise. im a slow mo fo for sure. 4u you know how slow i am


----------



## BBFan (Jun 12, 2009)

You guys crack me up!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2009)

Buncha freeken stonners. If I wanna laugh,,all I gotta do is log on and watch all the Rocket Scientist explain why they are right, and everybody elses dumb *** is wrong..:ignore:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 12, 2009)

Good thing I missed that thread. I have had a bad week with my Cap controller taking a crap on me. Nothing like controlling 8 lights, 3 pumps, 4 inline fans, CO2 injection, and other misc. stuff by hand. Oh and I loaded my aerocloner with 45 clones the other night and forgot to turn it on. I could have used a few dim wits to vent on.


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 12, 2009)

Here, Buddy, the Reader's Digest version:  Couple of guys got into it over who was the most immature.  They both won the arguement.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2009)

oh  *Buddy*..that one may get it started  again:rofl:  and who you calling a dim wit...my  lights  are not dim..Im going to smoke my bong now:bolt::bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 12, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> my lights are not dim..Im going to smoke my bong now:bolt::bong:


 
no but mine are.  I can only run 4 lights at a time to keep the heat at bay.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 12, 2009)

what about  more air exchange..man  what the hell is  a pump controller for/  okay  I am a Dim wit:giggle:  But  I am a HIGH  Dim Wit:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Youre terrible 4u.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 12, 2009)

I run one of these. Everything I have runs off of UPN-1 relay controls that all run to this main unit. So everything has it's own 20 amp independent circuit, except my lights which are ran from it (XGC-1) to a MLC-8 lighting controller, but it is still controlled by the main unit. All of my cords and wiring are all designed around it. Since all of my equipment is remotely mounted outside the room, minus the reflectors and circulating fans it makes controlling everything near impossible


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 12, 2009)

Though some may laugh I like the site and the rules the way there are thats why I came here and did not join but one of the other sites after peeking around ...Here it calm and relaxing and we can all share a common joy also it is Not an Expletive Fest ...Though I slip and say Oh Fudge just like any one else it does not mean every other word out of my mouth has to be one of those words ...I share My other great joy in life other places ...as a Shaman and more I keep My love of growing and nature here at MP ...My other deep  loves in life I share in one other place where those are accepted...True they do have a Medical MJ board there, but many shy away from that board...and in My chosen lifestyle I can see why...So I chose to share my love joy and knowledge here as do others...And I feel Thankful that I do fit in here as a member ...but that is often why I keep my views on other topics that come up on the board to myself ...Why ...well that's easy ...they may not be appropriate here...Though they maybe valid ...and may help...I'm Just James here No more no less...Though I will say I thank MP for being here, and the Mods for a job that is not always easy to do...Knowing that well as I'm a Mod and a Gov at two other sites ...and a group leader yadda yadda and more ...But I'm still just Me


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Buddyluv
any chance you can throw up a few
pics in a new thread or something?
of some of your grow?
i always want to see what you doing lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2009)

If PPL cant live by the Laws Of the land (smoking and growing an ilegal substance,,MJ) which can and will put you in Prison in most States.
What makes PPL think they are going to follow all the rules on a forum, when the only thing thats gonna happen to them is getting throwed off the forum. OOOHHHH,,thats so scary.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 12, 2009)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> If PPL cant live by the Laws Of the land (smoking and growing an ilegal substance,,MJ) which can and will put you in Prison in most States.
> What makes PPL think they are going to follow all the rules on a forum, when the only thing thats gonna happen to them is getting throwed off the forum. OOOHHHH,,thats so scary.


 
That's why there's not 100,000 plus members here. 
That's why there are other sites that allow near anything where anyone can go.
I think of this as a "special" kinda group, you can stay and fit in IF you follow the rules or you can choose to be like the MANY previous that have been banned. Not hard really.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 12, 2009)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> If PPL cant live by the Laws Of the land (smoking and growing an ilegal substance,,MJ) which can and will put you in Prison in most States.
> What makes PPL think they are going to follow all the rules on a forum, when the only thing thats gonna happen to them is getting throwed off the forum. OOOHHHH,,thats so scary.



This isn't really about laws or rules.  IMO, it is about respect when you are "in someone else's home".


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 12, 2009)

no thats exactly it.
if it were my home and i let people into my home
and they didnt follow my rules id give em the boot too


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 12, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This isn't really about laws or rules. IMO, it is about respect when you are "in someone else's home".


 
Again, THG hits it. 

You, or at least I, come here to learn, usually when you learn you pay, but here the owner pays the fees and you learn for free, and YOU BENEFIT by the after product, the VERY LEAST anyone can do is respect what the TEACHER sets as RULES.!


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 12, 2009)

@The Hemp Goddess...Very Aptly put M'Lady ...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 12, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> Hey Buddyluv
> any chance you can throw up a few
> pics in a new thread or something?
> of some of your grow?
> i always want to see what you doing lol


 
I will get one up the second I have my flower room 100% again.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 12, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> That's why there's not 100,000 plus members here.
> That's why there are other sites that allow near anything where anyone can go.
> I think of this as a "special" kinda group, you can stay and fit in IF you follow the rules or you can choose to be like the MANY previous that have been banned. Not hard really.


 
Yeah,,and if there were that many they would never get on this forum,,not enough Bandwidth. Anyway,,I have followed the rules. If I dont like yur rules I dont have to come here right? So far they have not hendered me from being here. Course,,thats cause I dont much giva a crap one way or the other anyway.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 13, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I run one of these. Everything I have runs off of UPN-1 relay controls that all run to this main unit. So everything has it's own 20 amp independent circuit, except my lights which are ran from it (XGC-1) to a MLC-8 lighting controller, but it is still controlled by the main unit. All of my cords and wiring are all designed around it. Since all of my equipment is remotely mounted outside the room, minus the reflectors and circulating fans it makes controlling everything near impossible


 



:holysheep:   nothing caveman styale about that thing..you go to Collage to learn how to run that High tech piece of equipment?  :giggle:


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Jun 13, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> "The June solstice is known as the summer solstice in the northern hemisphere contrary to the southern hemisphere, where it is known as the winter solstice. Its date varies from June 20 to June 22, depending on the year, in the Gregorian calendar. The June solstice occurs at 5.46am Coordinated Universal Time (UTC) on June 21 in 2009.
> 
> In the Gregorian calendar the June solstice dates vary. For example, it occurred on June 20 in 2008 and falls on June 21 in 2009. *A June 22 solstice will not occur until June 22, 2203*, which is 194 years away from 2009. A June 22 solstice previously occurred on June 22, 1971."
> 
> ...



Thanks Bud that was the answer I was trying to find. Wow! 2203.  What about 1955? and neasest before that?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Jun 13, 2009)

I suggest you only use the besty buD for this but leafs reef with oily glands that can mix in fat quickly when warmed up.

Warm your milk or tea with a sip of the moonshine jug either or warm the moonshine slowly. I almost didn't mention it because I didn't want anyone blowing them selves up but I decided I better warn them so I wouldn't get sued.

What we are making here is a Hot Chocolate laced with 1/2 joint of good stuff. Don't do 1 whole joint I tried that and I was funky till I went to bed.

To define Funky, ....My body was waxing and waving with the undulations of the earth itself

It was scary.

took me a while to undulate with it

ANYWAy! back to the subject at hand

Warm your milk full fat to absorb and mix them oils. love ya ...

Lets mix up baby 
mix in them 1 teasspoon of coco
stir in sugar to taste
put in 1/2 of a joint of bud this is for 1 cup 

warm and let stew.. do not broil the milk 15 minutes stewing
sip 
strain if you wish.   
15 minutes warm a bud will release its active ingredients into a fat etc.

I like to add a drop of vanilla


----------

